# European (continental) standard => FCI



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

Hi, as some of you may know, I'm from the Netherlands. I thought it would be interesting to show you the maltese breed standard of the FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationale), the standard that is used in continental europe. 

Link to standard (I used a link found on the site of an australian breeder)

I noticed some differences to the AKC standard. For example: a maltese here is supposed to be slightly rectangular in body, not square. The maltese here tend to be somewhat heavier built than those in the US, and also the tend to have a slightly longer nose (4/11 of the scull length) than in the US. Furthermore, the bite has to be "scissors", not "edge-to-edge". 

I must admit that this is a standard last "updated" in 1989. Since then the maltese type seen here in the showring has changed. They have become more "elegant" (that is finer built), shorter in body and have more the dollfaces you're used to in the US. American lines are crossed in more and more. 

I personally like a maltese that is elegant, but still has "soundness". By this I mean that it has "body" and is not built too lightly. 

Perhaps you've seen pics of my Gabbana somewhere on this forum, and thought: "she's slightly rectangular, how can this dog be of "showquality"?". Well, this is absolutely true. She hasn't got a square body. But that's how a maltese is supposed to look like over here.  She's btw half "american" bred (sire is a Ta-Jon maltese) and the other half had american influences.

Thought I would explain that to you. In case you were wondering.. (I don't mean to be "defensive" at all, I like my "Gabba" just as she is, just thought it would be interesting for you to see the european standard..)

For the breeders among you: have some of you imported european dogs and did you notice differences? And has this any effects in the ring? 

In february of this year we had an american judge here (ms. Katona), she seemed to like "our" dogs very much.. She picked a rather "european" looking dog for BOB! :biggrin:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Interesting, and Thanks for sharing. When are we going to see a pic of your baby?


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi!
We are from Europe,too,so we're "using" (we don't know better word,sorry) FCI standard.


----------

